# hle, tenhle



## djwebb1969

I have explained before how I'm trying to benefit from my previous study of Russian to smooth the way to studying Czech. It doesn't help with everything,  but it does give a leg up. I'm trying to work out what "hle" is. I read that the hle in tenhle means "lo! and behold!" Is this related to глядеть in Russian (to look at, glance at)? It might help me to remember it if I can forge a link.


----------



## bibax

*Hle* is a disfigured imperative *hleď!* (look at!), from the verb hleděti (= глядеть in Russian).

A stronger version is *ejhle* (ej + hle; oi/hey, look at).

Ejhle člověk! = Ecce homo! = Behold the man!


----------



## djwebb1969

Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## stelingo

bibax said:


> *Hle* is a disfigured imperative *hleď!* (look at!), from the verb hleděti (= глядеть in Russian).
> 
> A stronger version is *ejhle* (ej + hle; oi/hey, look at).
> 
> Ejhle člověk! = Ecce homo! = Behold the man!



Is this also the origin of hele?


----------



## bibax

Certainly yes. Colloquially we say also heleď, heleďte, heleď se, heleme se, etc.


----------

